# 1750pts Blood Angels List - Please advise



## battle ice9 (Sep 28, 2011)

Hi.
Just starting Blood Angels, but I havent bought anything yet.
I wanted to hear what you guys thought about this list.

HQ
Librarian with terminator armour + storm shield
unleash rage & shield of sanguinius

Librarian with terminator armour + storm shield
unleash rage & shield of sanguinius

Elites
Two 5 man Terminator Assault squad

2 Sanguinary Priests with jump packs and power weapons

Troops
Two 10 man Assault squads with power weapons and melta bombs

Heavy support
2 Stormraven Gunships with TL multi melts and lascannons


The general idea is to deap strike the gunships in open space and popping the enemys tanks/monstrous creatures with the bloodstrike missiles before moving in close and allowing the termies and librarians to assault. the assault squads and priests join up to take care of any objectives ect.
Help would be appreciated.
Thanks


----------



## TheKingElessar (Mar 31, 2009)

Umm, would need to double-check to be 100%, but I'm fairly sure the Missiles don't count as one weapon, but as a weapon EACH. Therefore, Deep Striking won't allow you to fire them all.

If those Termies have Claws instead of any TH/SS, they will get blasted away before they do much.

I think that kind of list needs to be 2k to be functional.


----------



## jaysen (Jul 7, 2011)

A vehicle which deep strikes counts as moving at cruising speed. Therefore, if you deep strike the stormraven, it can fire 1 normal weapon + 1 weapon using PoTMS + all defensive weapons (hurricane bolters). Each missile is considered a separate weapon. So, you'd be better off firing the multimelta and lascannon with PoTMS. Then, firing all the missiles the next turn.

I wouldn't deepstrike the stormravens with terminators on board. If they ride with the stormravens and arrive via deepstrike, they can only disembark and fire weapons, no assaulting that turn. If, on the other hand, they start the game on the board, you can move the stormraven 12", disembark for 3", then assault 6". A death company dreadnought can also run d6".


----------



## bobahoff (Nov 24, 2011)

far too few models for a list that size id bin the storm ravens, longest i had one survive was two turns that frees up 400 points. id also bin second librarian in favour of maybe a chaplain to boost up your troops and more assault squads


----------

